# Pongster’s Yema Collection



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Je naviguais juste sur Internet une nuit. puis j'ai reçu un email de Yema.
réductions de prix sur les montres.
n'avait pas de Yema auparavant. aujourd'hui, j'ai une collection instantanée.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I don’t understand French but I understood that. Damn you, education!!

Tres bien!


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Super! Tu vas pouvoir fair la competition avec Reno


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

merci. pas ici pour rivaliser.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

trio mer air terre


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Absolument magnifique 😍


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Reno said:


> Absolument magnifique 😍


tres bien merci


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

vient d'arriver


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Superbe Flygraf !!! 👏🙌👍


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ils sont complets


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

😳 incroyable.

Magnifique.


Et tu disais que tu ne connaissais pas YEMA auparavant ?


Incroyable collection en tout cas 👍👍👍


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

J'ai entendu parler de Yema avant. je n'en avais pas avant. maintenant, j'en ai six. 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

nouvelle boîte


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Que c'est beau, que c'est beau 😍


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

en effet ils sont


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Lovely collection there


----------

